# T-works Manager Software Problems



## esqstudio (Jul 10, 2008)

Does any one have problems with the software?


----------



## decotools (Sep 14, 2012)

That is an extremely vague question. All software has some issue at one time or another. Are you evaluating the software? Maybe you could describe the kind of business you have and ask others with similar shops to comment on their experience with the software. Or, you could describe specific concerns you have.


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

What is the problem?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ruthless Int. (May 27, 2009)

I don't have problems with the Software. 

I just don't like the Developer. 

Joe is a liar. 

I bought T-Works 1.2 over 18 months ago. I even talked to Joe on the phone. He promised me I would get 1 FREE upgrade to T-Works 2.0

I received a Marketing email from Joe on 11-18-12 that said 2.0 will be out on 1-14-13. 

I have called and emailed about 20 times asking for my Free Link when it is ready and nothing.


----------



## esqstudio (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes we have almost the same problem. The support is horrible. We cannot update our price lists as the list keeps overriding every time we try to update it. We've tried emailing, calling etc. with no response. We would upgrade to 2.0 but I don't trust that the support would be any better. He has made no effort to compensate us for his lack of support. BUYERS BEWARE! I would suggest staying away from purchasing this program!


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Jeez, two threads in a row on this, software must be broken.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Probably not the best business move for a software company to chime in on this, kind of seems like a cheap shot and doesnt add anything eitherway to the conversation. I have no affiliation with Printavo's online subscription service nor t-works solution. I have used both trials and found both to have their strengths but in vastly different ways. Both worked as advertised but my opinions on either are neither here nor there.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Not endorsing my product or any other but customer service is definitely crucial with any solutions for a shop or product too. One of the biggest turn offs for me regardless of how good a tool is.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Printavo said:


> Jeez, two threads in a row on this, software must be broken.


This comment speaks for itself. It is neither a comment regarding customer service nor the original post. It is not a matter or self promotion or endorsement but you are posting under the username that is the same as a competing solution. It's well within your rights to post this. Just offering my insights as a customer in this market.

Again this is just my two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Absolutely, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

esqstudio said:


> We cannot update our price lists as the list keeps overriding every time we try to update it.


Please explain. Are you saying if you manually change an item in the price list that it reverts back or when you try and import an update file it does not work?

I have a friend that uses T-Works and maybe I can see if he is having a similar problem or has found a solution.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

I have done a little research and have figured out the format and layout that the vendor price list must be in to import new pricing into T-Works Manager. I know it works with version 1.2.9 and I would think it would work with any newer version if one exist.

If anyone needs this info or needs me to look at a update file they are having problems with then just PM me.

I know this will not solve your version update problems and I am not offering support for T-Works but if I can help you get a product update into T-Works then I will be more than happy to offer my assistance to try.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

As a quick update. I finally bit the bullet and purchased this (t-works manager) software after playing with the demo again. When I had first started out the software seemed very complex to me. After having been doing this for a while now, running invoices, quotes, art approvals and the like, the software makes so much more sense and also is fairly intuitive. Frankly for the asking price as well as the complete nature of the product it is unfair to compare it to many of the other solutions out there. I can say with some confidence that this was well worth the investment and has already paid for itself in time and also creating a more professional image for my shop. 

Based on many of the issues people seem to have I have doubled up the redundancy on my back ups of data files just to make sure I have a running log of copies of the db files to circumvent any corruption issues that may arise. These are all held off site on reputable severs that also run redundant backups. This has been a standard practice at all the places I have worked at that depend on a specific piece of software. As a note I also run weekly backups of my website and graphic archives for the same reason.

So with that said I am sure you will be hearing more from me as I continue to utilize this software in my endeavor.

Just my two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Hegemone said:


> As a quick update. I finally bit the bullet and purchased this software after playing with the demo again. When I had first started out the software seemed very complex to me. After having been doing this for a while now, running invoices, quotes, art approvals and the like, the software makes so much more sense and also is fairly intuitive. Frankly for the asking price as well as the complete nature of the product it is unfair to compare it to many of the other solutions out there. I can say with some confidence that this was well worth the investment and has already paid for itself in time and also creating a more professional image for my shop.
> 
> Based on many of the issues people seem to have I have doubled up the redundancy on my back ups of data files just to make sure I have a running log of copies of the db files to circumvent any corruption issues that may arise. These are all held off site on reputable severs that also run redundant backups. This has been a standard practice at all the places I have worked at that depend on a specific piece of software. As a note I also run weekly backups of my website and graphic archives for the same reason.
> 
> ...


Tworks you're talking about?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes sir and edited the previous post for clarity.


----------



## BudsDuds (Jan 8, 2008)

It would really help if there were some sort of video, or help file! Sometimes when I try and price out the item with SP charges, the SP charges are blank, even though the price list is in the system. I too have huge issues with importing catalogs. I have spent countless hours putting in the catalogs in the proper format and it still shows wrong pricing.. Very disappointed...also wanted to link it to Quickbooks, but I guess that's another "COSTLY" upgrade...


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

In my experience If it doesn't auto fill, then a key field isn't filled in. Either in pricing or estimator or art.


----------



## BudsDuds (Jan 8, 2008)

Hegemone said:


> In in my experience If it doesn't auto fill, then a key field isn't filled in. Either in pricing or estimator or art.


Thanks for the reply, but I have checked EVERYTHING several times. Sometimes it works just fine, other times, like right now.. NADA! I am normally a very patient person, but when you pay for something like this, there should be some sort of documentation to help set it up etc...


----------



## BudsDuds (Jan 8, 2008)

I digress... I found the PDF help file Joe sent... problem resolved.. still wish I could figure out how to import catalogs that will work properly.. Oh well, guess I will just have to keep doing that one manually.. Thanks for the help Hegemone... it did make me go back over everything once again..


----------



## edkocol (May 7, 2013)

I too have T-Works Manager and apart from some niggles and twitches I'm liking it. I was concerned about support (well the lack thereof for about four weeks) but it seems that may have been resolved. 

I'm on Version 2.0.9 and Joe says some fixes should be available this weekend.


----------



## BudsDuds (Jan 8, 2008)

edkocol said:


> I too have T-Works Manager and apart from some niggles and twitches I'm liking it. I was concerned about support (well the lack thereof for about four weeks) but it seems that may have been resolved.
> 
> I'm on Version 2.0.9 and Joe says some fixes should be available this weekend.


I was considering upgrading from ver 1.2.9, but am skeptical to dump some more money. BUT what I want is some sort of link to Quickbooks. Do you use this feature and how good does it work?


----------



## edkocol (May 7, 2013)

BudsDuds said:


> I was considering upgrading from ver 1.2.9, but am skeptical to dump some more money. BUT what I want is some sort of link to Quickbooks. Do you use this feature and how good does it work?


The Quickbooks feature is not in 2.0.9 but my impression from Joe is it will be available soon (this weekend). However, I also understand it is not free.


----------



## Ruthless Int. (May 27, 2009)

Ruthless Int. said:


> I don't have problems with the Software.
> 
> I just don't like the Developer.
> 
> ...





I would like to let everyone know, JOE has upgraded my Program as promised and once again I am very happy with the T-WORKS MANAGER 2.1.4

The New Version is crazy awesome compared to the old 1.2.9


THANKS JOE, and hopefully we can continue the great response times.


----------



## BudsDuds (Jan 8, 2008)

Still would like to find out WHEN the quickbooks interface will be available???? Really really need this. Joe told me the end of June, and all those who purchased would be notified of that and the manual that goes along with it..still nada...and no answer via phone or emails sent..


----------



## BudsDuds (Jan 8, 2008)

Last posted on this topic 3 months + ago, and guess what, STILL NOTHING. I sent him several emails, and all I get back is "we're working on it"...I was told back in June that Quickbooks would be ready by the end of June, and the manual would also be out. Finally I got pissed enough and sent a rather threatening email that I would report them to whoever would listen...all I got was a message that "threatening would not solve anything". Well that's fine, then refund my damn money and be rid of me. I have to date spent over $500 on this and was LIED to from the very beginning. So I have a program that is buggy at best, no documentation to figure out the quirks, and still no interface with Quickbooks...I was strung along to upgrade every time I asked how to make the version I had work until I had spent the $500...and I trusted him at his word that it would work and that everything, INCLUDING, documentation would be available. I have been burnt and am sick and tired of playing nice! So my first step is to warn everyone here that IF you are looking for software to interface with quickbooks, DON'T plan on this one EVER doing it. IF you are looking for software with training, DON'T plan on this one EVER doing that either...Save your money and buy from a more reputable manufacturer, who would stand behind their product...I have been robbed and there is nothing I can do except warn everyone I can about this scam!


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

BudsDuds said:


> So my first step is to warn everyone here that IF you are looking for software to interface with quickbooks, DON'T plan on this one EVER doing it. IF you are looking for software with training, DON'T plan on this one EVER doing that either...Save your money and buy from a more reputable manufacturer, who would stand behind their product...I have been robbed and there is nothing I can do except warn everyone I can about this scam!


Not defending anyone and not slamming anyone but interfacing Quickbooks with the type of product variation we use is a daunting task and I have yet to see any software package for our industry that does a perfect job of it. Why? Because Quickbooks uses a product database layout that was invented somewhere back in the Bronze age as do most inventory and product systems out there. This is great and works very well for most businesses, except garment decorating. The way our business works is the same product number could very well have a thousand or more different prices so we need to be able to pass the unique price for that job to Quickbooks along with the product number and not be able to give Quickbooks any reason why that product cost 5 time more on this invoice then it did for another invoice. Also the QODBC driver or OpenSync integration is quite expensive. I do not even include that function in the software I write at this time.

If you want/need Quickbooks integration I would suggest you check out PriceIt Master by Priceitsoftware.com


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

I purchased T-works a little over a year and a half ago. I used it for about 8 months. I used it with many frustrations...things not working right, emails wouldn't send directly to customer, and many other issues that I can't recall at this time. I attempted to contact T-works for support and left messages and never received a return call. He had told me when i purchased that he was rolling out an upgrade and I would get it as soon as it was out and at no additional cost...I have yet to see it.

The past year I have used Quickbooks for invoicing and taking care of all my business needs. I even used the create your own invoice layout feature to put in size columns and place for colors, etc. I am at a point that I need something more efficient. With Quickbooks I feel I have to many steps and we are wasting to much time tracking everything from each department...production, art, embroidery, and the overall bookkeeping. I need to purchase another program, however, I have T-works, but I can't seem to use it with all the glitches. How do I know that will not happen again with another software program? I am willing to invest in something if I know it will help streamline our process.

Any suggestions on how to make my small business work more efficiently using Quicbooks, or do I need to invest in another program?

Any insight would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GCwatertown (Nov 15, 2014)

My Company has been trying to purchase this software has been difficult.. Initially, calling and emailing was a chore... Joe would never answer the phone, nor was there a proper voice mail greeting... indicating that you have reached Joe from T-works Manager... Along with this, it took days to get a reply from Joe. Finally, one day, we were able to converse with Joe and set up a virtual, on the phone, DEMO .. The product appeared to be great, however, to purchase the license keys... has been impossible.. and to further doubt and reliability in Joe and his product, I have read nothing but bad reviews... Sadly, it appeared that he had a good developed software package for the screen printing and embroidery industry. Any further comments... Is there anyone out that can say they have had a positive experience with this product.. Regards, PAUL


----------



## GCwatertown (Nov 15, 2014)

Should I invest in TShirt Manager Software.. or should I decline from the purchase..


----------



## BudsDuds (Jan 8, 2008)

DON'T BUY THIS PRODUCT! The developer is a crook. I had a sever melt down of my hard drive over a month ago, and the license key was on my drive. I have called and emailed over and over for the past month, nothing! Today I called and the voice mail is full! STAY AWAY...$500+ invested and now I have software I can not use!


----------



## GCwatertown (Nov 15, 2014)

I was planning on buying, however, I haven't yet. When did you buy it. How come you didn't write down your license key code? If you find the key code, I may be able to help you, as I have quite a bit of experience and knowledge with FileMaker, which is the program that T-works Manager Software is written ..


----------



## GCwatertown (Nov 15, 2014)

When did you purchase T-Works Manager Software. I was thinking of buying it.. It is based and written using FileMaker software. If you get you license key code I may be able to help you, as I have knowledge and experience in FileMaker.


----------



## BudsDuds (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought it a couple of years ago, I didn't write it down because I had backed up my drive, but low and behold, on the cloud, it must have rained out some of my emails. One would think that after you've spent $500 on something, you should be able to at least expect a phone call within a month after leaving several messages. But this guy was a problem right from the beginning. Slow to answer calls is the main issue. The program is good, but don't have an issue or your screwed!


----------



## AMC13 (Jan 29, 2015)

BudsDuds said:


> I bought it a couple of years ago, I didn't write it down because I had backed up my drive, but low and behold, on the cloud, it must have rained out some of my emails. One would think that after you've spent $500 on something, you should be able to at least expect a phone call within a month after leaving several messages. But this guy was a problem right from the beginning. Slow to answer calls is the main issue. The program is good, but don't have an issue or your screwed!


I have seen everywhere how JOe sucks with support, and returning emails and phone call. IDeally, the software itself is something I am looking for what it does and for no monthly fees.

I purchased it last night, how long does it take to get it? You would figure if someone is going to purchase it, that is something you are on top off ASAP as well as the updates.

I am a one person business currently. For the time being and until I am able to produce enough profit to purchase better, this will be it for now.


----------



## cmav (May 13, 2015)

Has any talked to Joe at T-Works with in the last few days. We are certain that we have been ripped off by him and are trying to get our money back!!!


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

cmav said:


> Has any talked to Joe at T-Works with in the last few days. We are certain that we have been ripped off by him and are trying to get our money back!!!


I believe you pay him via PayPal so just submit a complaint to PayPal, outline the issue and request a refund.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

GCwatertown said:


> When did you purchase T-Works Manager Software. I was thinking of buying it.. It is based and written using FileMaker software. If you get you license key code I may be able to help you, as I have knowledge and experience in FileMaker.


Then you should also know that he would have removed admin access on the distributed files thus locking out any attempt to hack in and if he is using any paid extensions then you would have to purchase those as well.


----------



## printmanjay (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi, I am having a hard time getting to Joe about t-works. I see that you also had the same problem and was wondering if you can help me out reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

This boggles my mind why people would even buy into the software knowing publically how poor this guy treats his customers. Don't give someone your money who doesn't care about your success longer term. 

If you're a 1-2 man shop, use QuickBooks for the time being until you can upgrade. It'll help you invoice, handle accounting/analytics and collect payments. Then use email for artwork approvals and you can setup Zapier to funnel invoices from QuickBooks to Google Calendar.


----------

